# Sexual Frustrations



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Me and my girlfriend have much different sex drives, mine is through the roof and hers not so much. When we first got together she wanted it just as much as I did but over time this has changed and is no longer the case. At times it’s seriously gotten to the point where I consider leaving her or cheating, my sex drive gets so high and I feel so frustrated that for some reason I literally get angry as f*** and feel like ripping someone’s head off until I get that nut out of my system. Should I just take her even when she doesn’t want it or what? I’m sure others here have been in my situation and would just like to hear how you deal with the super high sex drive.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 18, 2018)

Umm.... no..... do not rape her. 

For most women, sex is in the head more than the pants. It starts for my wife way before bed time.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Umm.... no..... do not rape her.
> 
> For most women, sex is in the head more than the pants. It starts for my wife way before bed time.



me and my partner have already talked about this in that I wouldn’t be raping her as she wouldn’t be telling me no but if I’m in the mood to just simply take her even though she’s not in the mood. I don’t feel that that is positive for a relationship though and don’t necessarily like the idea, I would rather have it where we both want each other but as stated I want it way more than her and emotionally/mentally get more mean and agressive when I don’t have it often.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 18, 2018)

Just taking her is a bad idea. It's 2018 man. 

I'll just be honest, anytime the person I've been with had a drive that didn't match mine, I cheated. Not saying you should, cuz nobody should. I'm just saying that unfortunately that's always been my MO.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 18, 2018)

I think this is probably true of most relationships. Id like to phuck my wife twice a day but we have a three year old and two demanding jobs. Just isnt going to happen. I find it frustrating too and probably become more of a dick when the advance is rejected but really try not to. Our sex life is way better than most though so I try to keep that in perspective. 

Most 35 year olds dont have the libido of a teenager so I act like a teenager and jerk off daily. It's not ideal but what is?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 18, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I think this is probably true of most relationships. Id like to phuck my wife twice a day but we have a three year old and two demanding jobs. Just isnt going to happen. I find it frustrating too and probably become more of a dick when the advance is rejected but really try not to. Our sex life is way better than most though so I try to keep that in perspective.
> 
> Most 35 year olds dont have the libido of a teenager so I act like a teenager and jerk off daily. It's not ideal but what is?



I believe this is true. We average about 4 days a week. Not what I want but I try to be cool about it. Used be every day, on average. But same thing, 5 year old, 16 year old, jobs, stress, blah blah and my old lady is out by 9pm. Meanwhile I'm up til 1am. You just do what yah gotta do.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 18, 2018)

Its already been said once but I think it could be repeated.  Sex with women for the most part, starts with the brain.  (emotional)  Sure every once in a while it may be different but.....  for the most part it starts in the brain.  If all you want is just sex you might as well take care of yourself.  As far a relationships, its a give and take.  You understand her needs and she understands yours.  (if you are wanting a relationship)  If you want to rip someones head off because you aren't getting laid, you may need to re-evaluate your gear if your on any.  That's not healthy.  Not sure what you mean by sex drive being so different..  you want it multiple times a day and she wants 3 times a week, or 3 times a month?  If its the later, maybe there is something else going on.  Stress.... or fighting or worse...  

That's just years of experience talking.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2018)

Have you tried to PIITB?

If that doesnt work I would recommend a side piece.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Its already been said once but I think it could be repeated.  Sex with women for the most part, starts with the brain.  (emotional)  Sure every once in a while it may be different but.....  for the most part it starts in the brain.  If all you want is just sex you might as well take care of yourself.  As far a relationships, its a give and take.  You understand her needs and she understands yours.  (if you are wanting a relationship)  If you want to rip someones head off because you aren't getting laid, you may need to re-evaluate your gear if your on any.  That's not healthy.  Not sure what you mean by sex drive being so different..  you want it multiple times a day and she wants 3 times a week, or 3 times a month?  If its the later, maybe there is something else going on.  Stress.... or fighting or worse...
> 
> That's just years of experience talking.


i agree it is more about emotions for women. Although it’s about emotions for me as well I just am very emotionally horny lmao. I don’t take any gear, I think just because I’m younger and eat super healthy and workout as well as take a shit load of libido/test boosting supplements for the gym that my shits through the roof, while she doesn’t work out or eat healthy, sleep well etc. she doesn’t live the same lifestyle as me which is perfectly fine lol. And I need to ejaculuate in one form or another at least 3-4 times a week or else I find myself being more aggressive, thoughts of cheating etc. her on the other hand is in the mood very rarely now whereas she used to be the one to initiate sex daily now I am almost always the initiator and she only is down to even meet my needs 1-2x a week and that’s just not enough for my needs and wants in a relationship frankly. More than anything I hate it because I go throughout the day being hit on by women and I feel the want and then I go home and want to have sex with my girl and she’s not even interested and I get very angry, the shit sucks.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you tried to PIITB?
> 
> If that doesnt work I would recommend a side piece.



Ive tried to put it in her butt but quite frankly she won’t let me, she’s terrified. One time I did it anyways in the middle of sex I just shoved it in and instantly she was screaming at me to stop and of course I did and was crying for like 15 minutes saying how bad that hurt and that she was going to throw up and pass out lmao. I’ve told her we can try it with lube etc but she’s scared of anal although I personally love it, I’ve done it with ex and it’s the best hole lmao. My current gf will let me eat her ass but not **** it which is bull shit if you ask me, I also understand a little bit because my piece is a bit bigger than average but damn she needs to just get over it if you ask me lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 18, 2018)

Has she had her hormones checked out? Is she open to seeing a doctor? Lots of stuff could be going on. Spice it ger her some toys, bust out the porn etc.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Has she had her hormones checked out? Is she open to seeing a doctor? Lots of stuff could be going on. Spice it ger her some toys, bust out the porn etc.


Hasn’t had hormones checked, she has been put on birth control which basically when she went on birth control is around the same time the sex significantly decreased. Already have used toys, amateur bondage and vibrator play and have tried ****ing while watching porn as well. She’s a freak when in the mood but it’s horrible because it’s like that part of her has dissapeared.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

Jesus Murphy..................................................................................................................................


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Hasn’t had hormones checked, she has been put on birth control which basically when she went on birth control is around the same time the sex significantly decreased. Already have used toys, amateur bondage and vibrator play and have tried ****ing while watching porn as well. She’s a freak when in the mood but it’s horrible because it’s like that part of her has dissapeared.



If you have insurance have her get a annul physical and have her ask them to check her hormone levels as well, it should be free. Also That birth control fuks them up have her try a different kind. Might take a few tries to find the right one but I bet it’ll help.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2018)

i hear what ur sayin, sounds no bueno. I also have an extremely high sex drive and require a woman that can match it, close enough. Some women are just not as interested in sex as us, of course it's always jack rabbit season in the beginning but after that settles down you see how she really is. And no about just taking her, fukk all that, its no fun to have sex when the other person isn't into it. Keep ur pity fuk.
Being jacked helps, having women stare at you constantly in front of your woman helps, lol. Does she lift? Var will get her horny as shit..
 Anyways good luck man, my advice is if u truly love her, get used to baitin or get out now and find a more compatible chick.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the input and advice. I’m thinking I’ll give it awhile longer and if things don’t change then sadly I’ll just have to leave this girl cause I couldn’t imagine living the rest of my life like this. And I plan on hopping on gear in the future so I know once that happens it’ll only get even worse. I just hope things get fixed and I don’t have to take that path because I do care about this girl.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Thanks everyone for the input and advice. I’m thinking I’ll give it awhile longer and if things don’t change then sadly I’ll just have to leave this girl cause I couldn’t imagine living the rest of my life like this. And I plan on hopping on gear in the future so I know once that happens it’ll only get even worse. I just hope things get fixed and I don’t have to take that path because I do care about this girl.



good plan, and yes  it'll get much worse lol


----------



## Spongy (Oct 18, 2018)

just jerk off like a normal human being.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Thanks everyone for the input and advice. I’m thinking I’ll give it awhile longer and if things don’t change then sadly I’ll just have to leave this girl cause I couldn’t imagine living the rest of my life like this. And I plan on hopping on gear in the future so I know once that happens it’ll only get even worse. I just hope things get fixed and I don’t have to take that path because I do care about this girl.



Marriage makes it even worse. When you get to the point, leave her or ask if she’s ok with an open relationship. Not much to lose...


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 18, 2018)

Try showing her that towel picture of Hurt. That seems to rile up our gaggle of hens pretty good.


----------



## Jin (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Ive tried to put it in her butt but quite frankly she won’t let me, she’s terrified. One time I did it anyways in the middle of sex I just shoved it in and instantly she was screaming at me to stop and of course I did and was crying for like 15 minutes saying how bad that hurt and that she was going to throw up and pass out lmao. I’ve told her we can try it with lube etc but she’s scared of anal although I personally love it, I’ve done it with ex and it’s the best hole lmao. My current gf will let me eat her ass but not **** it which is bull shit if you ask me, I also understand a little bit because my piece is a bit bigger than average but damn she needs to just get over it if you ask me lol



Just jaming it in without warning was the worst thing you could have done. Now it’ll be 10 times harder to convince her.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 18, 2018)

My wife never had that issue but I have been told a small amount of Test can make a big difference in a woman.  A pharmacist told me when I was using the test gel to be careful because just a little for a women does a lot.  Women can get a prescription from their doc for low libido or there are a few places online that sale the gel or creams.  Try to stay calm, anger does not help and good luck.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> My wife never had that issue but I have been told a small amount of Test can make a big difference in a woman.  A pharmacist told me when I was using the test gel to be careful because just a little for a women does a lot.  Women can get a prescription from their doc for low libido or there are a few places online that sale the gel or creams.  Try to stay calm, anger does not help and good luck.



There’s quite a thread on this....


----------



## German89 (Oct 19, 2018)

Well.. if you guys cant agree on something....

... time to move on and find something else.

If you love her. Maybe understand not everyones sex drive will match up. Take the L, and jerk off in the shower. 

Wait til your libido crashes and she wants it...  whats a girl to do then. Find anothed d? Or go pleasure herself? 

I do not recommend cheating. Thats horrible!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

It definitely works. Jenn's been sending me suggestive photos with google pin drops with her current location seemingly on the hour ever since she got juiced up again.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

Time to talk about it with her either way. Not a bunch of goosed up strangers on a web board that meet at applebees and watch chick w dick porn.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2018)

I think Jenn actually gave the best answer.  Man, no offense guys but I'm lmfao at most of these replies.
Anybody bother to say how about growing the fk up a little and both sitting down and taking out a compromise?  And if it's not enough for you, you have a choice.  Use one of the two hands God gave you or find another girlfriend.  Here's 29 years of marriage split 3 ways, so I have a bit of an idea what works and what doesn't.  Brother, girlfriends are replaceable.  Wive's are gonna cost you.  I'm sure I'd offend a few people if I gave my thoughts on cheating and character, so I won't.  Suffice it to say in 53 years I've never seen it end well.  

Sit down and talk it out if it's that important to you.  Accept the compromise, or find a new girlfriend.  If it's not important enough to work it out, then don't bitch about it.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Me and my girlfriend have much different sex drives, mine is through the roof and hers not so much. When we first got together she wanted it just as much as I did but over time this has changed and is no longer the case.



That's typical if you ask anyone who has had decades in the relationship trenches. And there's a good chance as stated, it's not going to get better. Don't take my word for it, ask the women and they will tell you how their body's chemistry changes over the years.



DarthMaanz said:


> At times it’s seriously gotten to the point where I consider leaving her or cheating



Talk out or walk out. I'm sure at this point, you have little ties to each other. The stakes go up the longer this goes unaddressed.




DarthMaanz said:


> my sex drive gets so high and I feel so frustrated that for some reason I literally get angry as f*** and feel like ripping someone’s head off until I get that nut out of my system.



Go nut one off and take care of that anger issue when your done. 




DarthMaanz said:


> Should I just take her even when she doesn’t want it or what? I’m sure others here have been in my situation and would just like to hear how you deal with the super high sex drive.



You can be as pissed as you want but you are headed down a bad alley if you do. Play it out in your head; do what you're saying and she will resent you  forever and there's a good chance you will not like yourself later on in life. To state the obvious, a man doesn't do that kind of stuff. Let's call a spade a spade here; it's rape. And in my area, every woman has a father, brother or friend that would not see your side of this.

My advice is tho talk to some of the more seasoned men in your life. You'll see we all go through this and/or something like it. Once you see you're not alone and you're thinking clearly, talk to her. If that doesn't work, as painful as it may be, you need to move on or it's going to end badly for you both.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 19, 2018)

For sure talk it out. I always did a pros and cons list when i am dating a girl if i am considering breaking up with her. IF going for the butt do not RAM it in her. It will ruin the experience. Start small, slip a finger in her butt  when your having sex and see if she likes it. Use plenty of lube. If she starts to open up to it talk about anal beads/fingers then slowly increase the size. They eventually get use to it then you can bang her in her south mouth.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> It definitely works. Jenn's been sending me suggestive photos with google pin drops with her current location seemingly on the hour ever since she got juiced up again.



lol......what................?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 19, 2018)

OP, I get what you were trying to say about “taking her”. To be fair, if you mean it the way I think you do, it isn’t fair to call it rape.

I’ll be more transparent then I’m really comfortable being... this was the compromise I made when marrying my wife. She’s a wonderful person and a fantastic mother but her sex drive is zero. I had to to make that choice. 

I can get it anytime I want.... but... that’s different then her being into it and wanting it. I’m assuming this was the conversation you had with your wife. Of it is, then you might as well assume you’re not going to be doing it. The pleasure is absolutely zero if you walk away feeling like that person wasn’t into it. Basically feels pointless.

I’d think long and hard about it before your married with kids....

Edit: yes I was able to PIITB. That helped a bit....(me - not her)


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 19, 2018)

Viiduus What your talking about with your wife is exactly what I’m talking about with my partner. And yes that is the conversation I’ve had, I’ve talked with her about the difference in sex drive and I’ve told her that if things can’t change then I’ll be leaving the relationship. She said that she doesn’t want to lose me and will try and meet my needs more, and of course I expect to jack off sometimes I understand people can’t always be in the mood etc but I do expect/need sex at least 3 times a week and want that intimacy with her. Besides that just for my frustration and help with my mood and such I can take care of myself, and if we can’t make this work then I guess I’ll be finding a new life partner because of the differences in sexual appetite. As far as ties go we don’t really have any ties besides her meeting my family and me knowing hers and the emotional bond we share together, and all of the sleeping and cuddling and things we’ve bought for each other and vacations/experiences taken together.


----------



## Jada (Oct 19, 2018)

Get a side piece other than that... u can't make her fk...if she doesnt want too.. I've gotten to this point my self and i got a nice easy to deal with side piece, just keep everything 100 with her


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 19, 2018)

Jada said:


> Get a side piece other than that... u can't make her fk...if she doesnt want too.. I've gotten to this point my self and i got a nice easy to deal with side piece, just keep everything 100 with her



you mean tell my girlfriend about the side piece? Lmao also that means I would have to find an attractive girl that’s okay with being just a side piece, and I also don’t like the idea of cheating as I hate the idea of her being with somebody else.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 19, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> you mean tell my girlfriend about the side piece? Lmao also that means I would have to find an attractive girl that’s okay with being just a side piece, and I also don’t like the idea of cheating as I hate the idea of her being with somebody else.



Costs you money on both sides of that deal! Reread Brick’s advice...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2018)

Had a gf back in the day that played that no sex card on me for awhile 

she ended up walking in on me missionary style banging one broad while her friend sat on her face 

Louisiana gals are cool like that 

at any rate after she saw that she had a big ole fit 

Later when dust settled she started wearing me out even gave upbher tight little virgin ass


----------



## ShiftieGears (Oct 19, 2018)

Its your job to make her horny halfwit.  Women like sex even more than men do.  you do not take the effort to stimulate her mind anymore or you've gotten lazy or selfish in the sack and shes just not that into you like she used to be.  If it was good she'd want it all the time.  just sayin....


----------



## Spongy (Oct 19, 2018)

ShiftieGears said:


> Its your job to make her horny halfwit.  Women like sex even more than men do.  you do not take the effort to stimulate her mind anymore or you've gotten lazy or selfish in the sack and shes just not that into you like she used to be.  If it was good she'd want it all the time.  just sayin....



A bit harsh, but not incorrect.  Most relationships go through an adjustment period.  My wife and I used to bang it out all of the time and then we settled into the relationship and things changed.  We had an open and honest conversation about it and she told me what she needed outside of sex in our relationship.  I give her what she needs emotionally and psychologically and now she genuinely wants to be physical.  I'm generalizing here, of course, but she would create her own mental block because she was always thinking about what needed to get done, work, school, family, daily stress, etc.  I took over a lot of the daily grind things, listened, assured her we were partners in whatever was going on, and proved to her she didnt have to take on the weight of the world.  

It took time, but we are the best we've ever been, even with 2 little kids!

Dont get me wrong, I would go twice a day every day but Sunday (God's watching), but that's where man's greatest invention (the fleshlight) comes in handy.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2018)

To the people that posted about a relationship being a two way street...cheers! It took me 29 years to realize that my first one was not, don't be that guy! Women will reciprocate when relationship criteria is met respectively.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 19, 2018)

ShiftieGears said:


> Its your job to make her horny halfwit.  Women like sex even more than men do.  you do not take the effort to stimulate her mind anymore or you've gotten lazy or selfish in the sack and shes just not that into you like she used to be.  If it was good she'd want it all the time.  just sayin....



Spongy said most of what needs to be said... but as mentioned, it’s mostly mental for women. 

Sometimes you meet people who have been through traumatizing things in their life or have been raised with mental stigma against it all. If you care about someone you have to respect their situation.

Sounds like Spongy put the work in to change it... bigger man then me! I just sneak to FD’s house on the weekends.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 19, 2018)

Find a woman who is kind and thoughtful.   The kind you are proud to introduce to your parents, a woman you can see being the mother of your children and who overlooks your imperfections.   

You don't need to touch genitals to be intimate and your libido is something you can take care of yourself.  Start asking yourself what's really important in a partner.  If your top priority is a libido that matches yours then you're missing the point.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 19, 2018)

If you make her mind happy she will make your body happy.. my gf stays over all weekend and comes by during the week.. bj every morning and smash at least once a day.. sometimes 2-3


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 19, 2018)

Awful lot of generalizations in here. Everyone is different and everyone needs something different. You have to be with someone that matches you in every important way.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 19, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> It definitely works. Jenn's been sending me suggestive photos with google pin drops with her current location seemingly on the hour ever since she got juiced up again.



Damn you too?  I thought I was special.   ugh


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Damn you too?  I thought I was special.   ugh



I did too but I think its just the hormones. Damn.....


----------



## BrotherJ (Oct 19, 2018)

Everyone already hit the nail on the head but figured I'd chime in too - a lot of times people in a relationship (male or female) get hung up on "he/she won't *give* me sex" as if they are withholding something that you are entitled to. You're not - you have to earn it by being there for your partner, supporting them, doing things outside of sex that creates a happy, functional relationship. Otherwise, you'll just engage in the physical act of sex which you can also do on Tinder. Have an honest, tough, conversation with her lay out your emotions (in a nice way) and see what is the root source of this stuff. Could be she is going through something and not talking about it, or is lacking some intangible thing in the relationship. Otherwise, just sitting back and waiting for things to change is not going to work because you aren't actively doing anything on your side of the equation - it's not about what she could/should do better it's about what you need to do in order to improve. And say you improve and own up to whatever it is you gotta do, and she doesn't reciprocate? Well, that is then her problem and you know you did what you could.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

My wife gets turned on watching me be a good father to my daughter. 

Have you considered having a kid to fix this situation?


----------



## German89 (Oct 19, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> My wife gets turned on watching me be a good father to my daughter.
> 
> Have you considered having a kid to fix this situation?



Lol.. do not suggest a child to fix a relationship!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 19, 2018)

Woof this thread. 



DarthMaanz said:


> Hasn’t had hormones checked, *she has been put on birth control which basically when she went on birth control is around the same time the sex significantly decreased.* Already have used toys, amateur bondage and vibrator play and have tried ****ing while watching porn as well. She’s a freak when in the mood but it’s horrible because it’s like that part of her has dissapeared.


That is NOT a coincidence. Depending on the type of BC she's on, her test levels may have crashed up to 50%. It's the equivalent of me taking a normal dude and making him hypogonadal - his libido will go to shit too. I guarantee that if you dig deeper, you'll discover that she doesn't feel as good as she used to either. 

I'd recommend opening her eyes a bit to how BC methods impact hormones, overall well being, etc and then looking into switching to another type. This may not always be possible - if it's an implant for example.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2018)

Love and marriage, love and marriage...go together like a horse and carriage.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2018)

gadawg said:


> my wife gets turned on watching me be a good father to my daughter.
> 
> Have you considered having a kid to fix this situation?





german89 said:


> lol.. Do not suggest a child to fix a relationship!



​Oh hell no!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 19, 2018)

Be a man and get it when she gives it, otherwise just jack off.


----------



## RISE (Oct 19, 2018)

Get her off BC and see how she feels.  Me and my fiance had troubles as well in this department.  I felt the same way you did when i didnt get any.  Not busting when on is like your head fills up with pressure and the only way to release it is through sex.  I noticed this decreased when i uped my AI.  I still had a high sex drive but with out going through the rage.  We had been having this problem for about 5 yrs, along with some other issues and i eventually broke it off with her.  We got back together under the conditions that we had a mutual agreement that at least 3 times a week was not too much to ask in the sex department and she promised to fix the other problems.

My advise, get bloodwork done.  You may be able to higher your AI and lessen the cravings.  Get her blood work done or come off BC.  Have a mutual agreement on how many times a week is acceptable.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm so glad and lucky I have never dealt with this shit....I can't imagine having a written (or oral) schedule of when I was going to have sex..........................................


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I'm so glad and lucky I have never dealt with this shit....I can't imagine having a written (or oral) schedule of when I was going to have sex..........................................



Jenn said oral sex! :32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

snake said:


> Jenn said oral sex! :32 (17):



lmao......oral schedule dear...you know how people take things.......................


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I'm so glad and lucky I have never dealt with this shit....I can't imagine having a written (or oral) schedule of when I was going to have sex..........................................



Spontaneous sex is the best. Planning it or scheduling it sort of removes the passion IMHO.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> Spontaneous sex is the best. Planning it or scheduling it sort of removes the passion IMHO.




Straight up and not an actual day of the week...but the fact that you have to do it 3 times...same fucckin thing!


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 19, 2018)

Let me look at my calendar and see when I am having sex next.   hmmmm  Wait, do I have to schedule oral sex too Jenn?  :32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Let me look at my calendar and see when I am having sex next.   hmmmm  Wait, do I have to schedule oral sex too Jenn?  :32 (17):



lmfao.....so blessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wonder if it’s my Type A personality??!!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

snake said:


> ​Oh hell no!



Two kids then?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 19, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Two kids then?


I’m certain the only reason my wife and I are still together is the kids. You might be on to something!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2018)

Don't cheat. It's not cool. Alot of females are like this brother. They don't just sit there on the couch and Get soaking wet like we get random boners.if you're in the mood take her into your bedroom and get her in the mood. Simple as that. Tell her u need more and she will give u it if she loves you.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m certain the only reason my wife and I are still together is the kids. You might be on to something!



That is sad my friend!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 20, 2018)

Lol @ this whole thread!! You're 19 years old and you're having sex issues with a girlfriend ? You're 19 years old,  you're not married, ( thank goodness at your age) you have no kids, you have your whole life ahead of you, chances are this relationship isn't gonna last anyway. Man move the Fuk on. Who Dafuq wants or needs this type of shit at that age.


----------



## Jada (Oct 20, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> you mean tell my girlfriend about the side piece? Lmao also that means I would have to find an attractive girl that’s okay with being just a side piece, and I also don’t like the idea of cheating as I hate the idea of her being with somebody else.



No what ever side piece your dealing with be honest with her about you having a wife,  the worst thing for u is to lie. For example i told my side piece straight up... Listen I'm married and have children.  If ur looking for someone to spend time with u all the time.. I'm not that guy, once in a while we can go out, I can promise I can call you everyday and text you to chat .. 9 times out of 10 she will respect that and go for it if she's into you cuz u was honest from the jump and per say since ur a nice guy and not a slum dog shes willing to go with it.  I set up rules from the jump.. respect and trust is everything if i can't trust u.. let's not waste each other time.. let's be friends and that's that. 

Teaching u the game son


It's on u.. but I will say this I've been there for a long time .. for yrs I haven't cheated... years... I've been with her for 18yrs...  u have to make choices...  my thing is to do it the right way and everything is well cuz once she finds out its a wrap...   u may ask is it worth doing it.. I will say yes for me because im dealing with a side piece that doesn't bother me at all.. all she wants is a phone call or text to hear my voice , once in a blue we set up a day to ****,  In all honesty her companionship is what I love, she is different from my wife.   She respect that I have my family as i respect hers as well, I made it very clear from the beginning... if u can't respect what I have its over .. after i talked to her I asked her... u still want to be with me.. she said yes.. I said why... she said cuz I will never find another man like you, and I'm willing to deal with ur wife ONLY just to have u in my life.

Try and see but it has to be like I said, straight forward.


----------



## Jada (Oct 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m certain the only reason my wife and I are still together is the kids. You might be on to something!



This right here happens alot to people... I myself have felt like this .


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

19 years old?  Ugh. Im out of this one.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 21, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> 19 years old?  Ugh. Im out of this one.



I need to work on my reading comprehension..... missed the fact he was 19.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 21, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> 19 years old?  Ugh. Im out of this one.





Viduus said:


> I need to work on my reading comprehension..... missed the fact he was 19.



I think we all missed that !


To the OP 19 really? If she is same age or younger she should be just as horned up as you if not need to ditch her for sure cause she might have the side peace haha

Not not proud of it but I slayed a bunch of guys girls in my younger days. Some even banged on my gfs doors so I figured was all equal. But that was the days where only girls wore girl jeans, only girls had their hair in a bun, and there was no questioning of what sexuality you were.... the good days


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I think we all missed that !
> 
> 
> To the OP 19 really? If she is same age or younger she should be just as horned up as you if not need to ditch her for sure cause she might have the side peace haha
> ...



Not all of us.......lol


----------



## Viduus (Oct 21, 2018)

OP, sounds like ChillinLow might be the source of your problems...

Just delete his number out of your girls phone - problem solved.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

if this girl is fact 19 as well she doesn't need that kind of pressure either. She doesn't owe him Jack shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 21, 2018)

Not to spoil the party (assuming this wanker is serious) here but I’ve known two MFs in my life that used the term “take it” and later according to a jury of their peers must have actually rapped someone....both wound up in prison getting their cheeks split. One is actually identifying as a woman. 

My experience tells me you need psychiatric help.

You’re probably the main reason she won’t fuk you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2018)

Jada said:


> No what ever side piece your dealing with be honest with her about you having a wife,  the worst thing for u is to lie. For example i told my side piece straight up... Listen I'm married and have children.  If ur looking for someone to spend time with u all the time.. I'm not that guy, once in a while we can go out, I can promise I can call you everyday and text you to chat .. 9 times out of 10 she will respect that and go for it if she's into you cuz u was honest from the jump and per say since ur a nice guy and not a slum dog shes willing to go with it.  I set up rules from the jump.. respect and trust is everything if i can't trust u.. let's not waste each other time.. let's be friends and that's that.
> 
> Teaching u the game son
> 
> ...



And then she tells u to fukk the shit out of her doggy style and u run home to your wife Crying cus u can't


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 21, 2018)

Me and my girl broke up today, for all of yours saying I don’t have a kid I do have a kid he’s two, and I’m depressed af and completely ****ing hate my decision to break up and hate my sex drive. Currently getting drunk as f***, hurting super bad and wish I would have never tried to leave I love this girl and now we’re both hurting. And she’s saying she has her guard up cause I left so easily and doesn’t know if she even wants me back now since I left so easily, little does she know it’s been super hard for me and she for sure won’t understand. ****


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 22, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Me and my girl broke up today, for all of yours saying I don’t have a kid I do have a kid he’s two, and I’m depressed af and completely ****ing hate my decision to break up and hate my sex drive. Currently getting drunk as f***, hurting super bad and wish I would have never tried to leave I love this girl and now we’re both hurting. And she’s saying she has her guard up cause I left so easily and doesn’t know if she even wants me back now since I left so easily, little does she know it’s been super hard for me and she for sure won’t understand. ****



You're 19. It's a GIRLFRIEND.  Plenty of guys on here have lost wives.  I'm on #3. We all get over it.  You're not "special" that way, you will too.  Move on.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 22, 2018)

Sex at 19:


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 22, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sex at 19:



Not gonna lie this made me laugh but i definitely last longer than that lmao


----------



## German89 (Oct 22, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Me and my girl broke up today, for all of yours saying I don’t have a kid I do have a kid he’s two, and I’m depressed af and completely ****ing hate my decision to break up and hate my sex drive. Currently getting drunk as f***, hurting super bad and wish I would have never tried to leave I love this girl and now we’re both hurting. And she’s saying she has her guard up cause I left so easily and doesn’t know if she even wants me back now since I left so easily, little does she know it’s been super hard for me and she for sure won’t understand. ****



Dude. Youre gonna get over it. 

My husband cheated on me and, i was so mad when i caught him. I went to the gym and then picked up a bottle of vodka and drank with my sister in law. Then continued to drink for a whole month. Kinda got out of control. Annnyyways.

You'll live. Luckily no children invovled.  Go to the bar and get laid!

Shes just some girl. You dont share a house, or bills. You're gonna do just fine.  

****, dont even bother with a relationship until youre like... 25. There. Best advise i can give you.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 22, 2018)

He did say they have a 2 year old together right?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 22, 2018)

Those raging hormones are gonna make you feel like it’ll never be right etc .. occupy your time in the gym and with your kid. 

It’s cliche but time heals. Keep putting one foot forward.


----------



## German89 (Oct 22, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> He did say they have a 2 year old together right?



I dont think so.

If not.. then ive got something else to say


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a two year old son but it’s with a different girl, this girl is accepting and nice of my kid though. Our relationship has been serious and I wish I wouldn’t have said shit and just worked on us.


----------



## German89 (Oct 22, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> I have a two year old son but it’s with a different girl, this girl is accepting and nice of my kid though. Our relationship has been serious and I wish I wouldn’t have said shit and just worked on us.



Listen... another women will come around and will accept your son.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 22, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Me and my girl broke up today, for all of yours saying I don’t have a kid I do have a kid he’s two, and I’m depressed af and completely ****ing hate my decision to break up and hate my sex drive. Currently getting drunk as f***, hurting super bad and wish I would have never tried to leave I love this girl and now we’re both hurting. And she’s saying she has her guard up cause I left so easily and doesn’t know if she even wants me back now since I left so easily, little does she know it’s been super hard for me and she for sure won’t understand. ****



you have a kid too guess I skipped a few pages and missed half the thread whatever advise I gave ignore I’m just Stfu! Kids are awesome and all bets are off when they are involved but hang in there man the older you get the better life gets you will get through it all my man! Drinking never solved my problems only made them worse if you wanna vent PM me.


----------



## bvs (Oct 22, 2018)

Open relationships for the win!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 23, 2018)

German89 said:


> Dude. Youre gonna get over it.
> 
> My husband cheated on me and, i was so mad when i caught him. I went to the gym and then picked up a bottle of vodka and drank with my sister in law. Then continued to drink for a whole month. Kinda got out of control. Annnyyways.
> 
> ...


You need to look for her ^^^.  It all sucks bro, but you just got another chance to improve...


----------

